# Custom License Plate : What would you write?



## ojoncas (Jan 3, 2019)

They just introduced custom plates up here in Québec recently.
I saw one with "*CHOPIN*" on it yesterday, I thought it was quite nice.

*I was wondering, if you had to make a custom plate (or if you did already) related to classical, what would you write?*

I would probably go with "*BRAHMS*", which looks quite epic - obviously while blasting some Brahms with the windows down.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

"f u cage"........


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

E-flat .


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

BWV 750

Now I just need to buy the BMW 750i to put that plate on it, and blast Herr Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht on every ride.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> "f u cage"........


Unexpected silence creeping you out?


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Can I fit Charles Drives on there?


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

*DSCH*

I actually saw someone wearing a t-shirt one time with his 4 note motto on a staff. It was in alto clef too weirdly enough.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kv. 505...........................


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dsch10..……………...


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

SuperTonic said:


> *DSCH*
> 
> I actually saw someone wearing a t-shirt one time with his 4 note motto on a staff. It was in alto clef too weirdly enough.


I've seen the shirt too! And I'd imagine it's because he must have written it in for viola in one of the quartets? Honestly, the amount of times he's used it in his later stuff... wouldn't he's written it into every instrument's part at some point.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Best one I've seen was A PR4T, maybe not musical but descriptive of the owner


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Dorsetmike said:


> Best one I've seen was A PR4T, maybe not musical but descriptive of the owner


BMW driver? 'Nuff said.....


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Mahler
wagner
pdqbch


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> BMW driver? 'Nuff said.....


Watch it mate I keeping my eye on you.

On my Z3....don1


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I also like the DSCH idea, but in the UK I think we have to have a number in the sequence, so here it would have to be D5CH.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> BMW driver? 'Nuff said.....


No, actually a Ford Escort XR3i, driver was the typical "boy racer", smoking tyres for the first 100 yards.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Wouldn't have one. I have private plates.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Personalized number plates are so expensive. It's cheaper to change your name by deed poll. So I've done that instead!

Best wishes

LG17 HGN


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

*PRKF*. This was Prokofiev's own abbreviation/contraction of his name.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

HAYDN :lol: (Here goes that length problem again)


----------



## Forsooth (Apr 17, 2018)

In my state, the cost is only $30, IIRC. Not sure if it is a one-time fee or a recurring one. Limited to 8 characters. Anyway, I guess I'd get "*MOZART*" or "*AMADEUS*" or even "*WOLFGANG*" .

I think some people refer to Shoshtakovich as "*SHOSTY*". Maybe I'd get that.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

BAR70K. Might work?


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Allegro, or 
Presto


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Orfeo said:


> Allegro, or
> Presto


Real speed demon, eh? :lol:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Minor Sixthist said:


> I've seen the shirt too! And I'd imagine it's because he must have written it in for viola in one of the quartets? Honestly, the amount of times he's used it in his later stuff... wouldn't he's written it into every instrument's part at some point.


I imagine it's in alto clef for graphic reasons alone: prettiest clef, notes nicely centered very slightly above the middle.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

.... 2nd Ending ......


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd put "Wagnerian " on my vanity license . But I haven't been able to drive for 20 years because of my disability .


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> Real speed demon, eh? :lol:


That's right....
:devil:


----------

